# Which oil to use?



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I have a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0, Im just wondering can i use a regular 5W-30 synthetic oil or I am required to use a european oil? Need help. Thank you


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Which oil to use? (BurgerMcDo)*

I would stay with a VW 502.00 for your car and either 0w40 or 5w40.
Synthetic.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Which oil to use? (tagsvags)*

5W30 is fine unless its had synthetic in it before 
as stated though synthetic 5W40 is better


----------

